# Codeformatierung in Eclipse anpassen



## Guest (27. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

über Window ==> Preferences ==> Java ==> Code Style gibt es ja die Möglichkeit die Formatierung von Java-Code in Eclipse festzulegen.

Solch eine Formatierung würde ich nun auch gerne für HTML-Seiten die in Eclipse erstellt werden festlegen. Ich arbeite mit der WTP Eclipse Variante. Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie ich dies für HTML-Seiten festlegen kann? Leider erzeugt mir Eclipse bei HTML-Seiten nämlich folgende Formatierung:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Insert title here</title>
</head>
<body>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Der Müde Joe (27. Jul 2007)

hats da nicht ein Editor dabei bei WTP? habs grad nicht hier.

Also beim index.HTML ...Open With... dann irgend HTML editor?


----------



## Guest (27. Jul 2007)

Genau mit diesem integrierten Editor von WTP arbeite ich ja. Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich hier die Formatierung anpassen kann...


----------



## Der Müde Joe (27. Jul 2007)

hab leider keine Möglichkeit das momentan anzugucken

kann dich nur dahin verweisen

http://help.eclipse.org/help33/index.jsp?topic=/org.eclipse.wst.doc.user/topics/overview.html

EDIT:
Web Standard Tools Developer Guide
sieht interesant aus..


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jul 2007)

*verschieb*


----------



## Guest (27. Jul 2007)

wäre super wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet... dann müßte ich wegen so einer Kleinigkeit nicht stundenlang testen und suchen


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jul 2007)

Ich habe gerade keine WTP Installation zur Hand, kann also nicht überprüfen ob eine solche Funktionalität vorhanden ist oder nicht, aber über diesen Extension Point kannst du das selbst hinzufügen:
http://help.eclipse.org/help32/inde...doc.isv/reference/extension-points/index.html


----------



## Guest (28. Jul 2007)

Du schreibst über DIESEN Extension Point. Da sind eine ganze Menge aufgeführt. Kannst du mir sagen welchen ich dazu nutzen muß? 

Muß ich diese Verzeichnis einfach ins Plugin-Verzeichnis von Eclipse entpacken, anschließend Eclipse neue Starten und dann ist die Funktionalität vorhanden?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jul 2007)

Ich meinte diesen:
org.eclipse.wst.sse.ui.editorConfiguration
Du musst ein PlugIn Projekt machen, den Extension Point verwenden und entsprechende Funktionalität schreiben.
Das PlugIn exportierst du dann und kopierst es in deine Eclipse Installation.


----------



## zubi (30. Jul 2007)

Arbeite momentan auch mit dem WTP und wundere mich auch ein wenig über die seltsame Formatierung. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass diese Funktionalität manuell hinzugefügt werden muss.

Hat hiermit niemand Erfahrung?


----------

